# Post Tivo HD Drive Upgrade Problem



## sonicolone (Nov 26, 2006)

I recently upgraded my Tivo HD with a WD 500 gig drive using WINMFS. Everything appeared to be fine except now, when I go to "fing progams and downloads" I cannot access the "Download TV, Movies & Web Video" menu - the screen freezes on the "please wait" screen and then defaults to live tv. Does anyone know how I can get web browsing-downloads working again on this unit? Thanks in advance.


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

Check the network settings, force a couple of connections to the TiVo Service.


----------



## weaknees (May 11, 2001)

You should also go on to TiVo.com, login to your account, and make sure "Allow Transfers" and "Enable Video Downloads" are both checked for the box.


----------

